# Judging Program-newbie question



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

We have entered our first rally trial the weekend of 8/13-14 and I just received the judging program. There are 2 trials Sat and 1 on Sun. So for the Sat afternoon trial, it has a starting time for excellent, then the other classes are to follow, OK, I know that means they just keep going, but for the Sunday trial, they have listed starting times for each class, ie 8:00 for ex, 9:00 for adv, 10:10 for novice. So does this mean that the classes absolutely will not start before those listed times? I mean, I want to be there in plenty of time, but don't want my dog waiting around to wilt in the heat any longer than necessary.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

If they post the actual times then no they can not start your class early. It can however start later if the other classes run over.

Edit: I forgot to add ....Best of luck and have a great time at your show! Let us know how you do...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> If they post the actual times then no they can not start your class early. *It can however start later if the other classes run over*.


^ I had the same thought.  

Make sure you get there early enough for your dog to settle in + do your walkthrough. 

The problem with rally is I've been to some trials where the classes take forever. The trial we were at last time though after they got through Excellent, advanced and novice went extremely fast. 

Good luck and have fun<:


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, it's going to be a long day Saturday, Novice starts first at 8am for the first trial, then for the second trial, they go from excellent down to novice, starting at noon with all classes to follow, and there are about 50 dogs total before our class of Novice A. So I figure we probably won't go until 3 or later, but figured I'll come back around 1:30 or so just in case some people don't show up or the judge is really on fire or something. At least it is close enough to home (about 40 minutes each way) that we'll probably go home for a while, but then you have the whole parking situation when you come back, so who knows. Oh, and I also entered the fun match that starts after all the classes are finished on Saturday (in Novice, figured I'd be sick of rally by then LOL). So, yeah, Saturday will be a loooong one, we'll see how Polly and I do. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

make sure you bring a crate. Best of luck!


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> make sure you bring a crate. Best of luck!


I was going to just bring my husband or niece to hold her while I do the walk through. If I have someone to hold her, do I really have to have the crate? It's so big and heavy!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Paige&Lily said:


> I was going to just bring my husband or niece to hold her while I do the walk through. If I have someone to hold her, do I really have to have the crate? It's so big and heavy!


My guy wasn't crate trained, so I do about the same thing at trials and classes. Do whatever you do at class.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it is a good idea to get the dog used to being in a crate and having a place for them to relax and hang out. there is a reason you only see new people not bringing a crate for the dog, if there are delays you don't want to be holding onto the leash all day while the dog gets stressed and tired.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I think it is a good idea to get the dog used to being in a crate and having a place for them to relax and hang out. there is a reason you only see new people not bringing a crate for the dog, if there are delays you don't want to be holding onto the leash all day while the dog gets stressed and tired.


I have to agree with this if your dog is crate trained. Even though I have seen a few dogs who aren't entirely relaxed in their crates. A lot of crate guarding... :yuck:

My guy is more secure underfoot - most trials that we've gone to just to watch and not train, he goes right to sleep in front of me or under my chair. It's only the tight noisy shows I worry about because of his noise phobias and also some of the dogs out there who might be getting into our space.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry, I cannot help you with the times  but have a blast, and I sure you will do great.

I agree that having a crate is a good idea! If she is not crate trained, sounds like a great project! (does not help you now though) I am mostly an agility person, but I strongly believe giving your dog a place to rest and relax at a trial is a huge advantage. When they are on a leash they have to think about what is going on around them, if you are going to move, what is going to happen next. My pups know in their crate is resting time and they love it!

Good luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I find if my dogs hang out waiting for a class, they get very tired if they are on leash. I find the crate helps them stay quiet and more "fresh" for their class.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I find if my dogs hang out waiting for a class, they get very tired if they are on leash. I find the crate helps them stay quiet and more "fresh" for their class.


Hehehe - If crates could cure my dog of his sound/noise phobia, I would be all over them. Otherwise with a regular show with enough space he's usually my little foot snoozer. I've taken my guy to enough trials since he was a puppy (just watching and staying the entire day) and of course classes that he is very relaxed when we are sitting. Seriously, I think if I had a dog who couldn't settle at a trial and would be stressing out, that would definitely be a reason to crate. My previous guy probably would have done better if he had all the crate training. He was more high energy than Jacks and nervous about people and could get wound up and stressed while waiting. A lot of pulling and panting. Of course I never crated him because he wasn't crate trained properly and being put in a crate at class made his stress and anxiety levels go through the roof.... >.<


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I had to share this from yesterday (because I'm a brat and because it cracked me up). As established above, I do not crate my dog at trials. It doesn't cause any problems. He generally lays quietly at my feet and either makes puppy eyes at people so they come up and pet and fuss over him or he goes to sleep. And he is getting better at this all the time, since we were at the trial from 11AM until 5PM. And just before the storms hit, he was still fresh and ready to strut with me. 

The hilarious thing though is we sat towards the back of the room, and behind the crating section. So, I could see the dogs just sitting in their crates and squeaking endlessly for their owners. As well as the dogs who obviously had been around the block more than once who were completely zonked out in their crates. 

And then there was this female pug who had been there between 1PM and 5PM - and had been mounting her bed, basically the entire time.....


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, I think I have to come down on the crating side now. We didn't take it yesterday and I wished that I had. It was a pain to hang onto the leash the whole day-she was fine if we were standing still or sitting, but she pulled like she had never been on a leash before every time we were moving but not actively practicing heeling. We haven't gone on a walk in months because of our extreme heat so apparently we have lost all leash manners. Took the crate today and it was nice to be able to leave her in it, although she is a really bad whiner when she's in there. Rookie mistake, from now on I'll bring a crate!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How did she do? Or was she too wound up...


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

We got our title! I was just posting a new thread-thanks for asking!


----------

